# Walleye University in Bismarck SAT



## ristorapper (Jan 17, 2007)

Just to inform those that would like a little more information on walleye fishing. A 'class' is being held in Bismarck by a couple touring PWT Pros namely Jim Carroll and Johnnie Candle this Saturday 8 am to 5pm. Give Scheels a call if you want to sign up.

These guys have a tremendous amount of information stashed in their craniums on walleye fishing and are willing to share it with you. They will keep your interest, give you up to date information and relate some 'good old boy' stories to keep it lively!

I've attended two of these WU classes. If you are a little weak on some of your tactics or presentations, give the class a try. I still refer back to my notes from the classes once in a while.

Oh! and come loaded with questions. They will do their best to answer all of them.


----------

